# 2nd generation G19 appeal?



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

When at the range the other day, the guy next to me commented on how much he wanted to get a 2nd generation G19 and that they were hard to find. He had a newer version with the finger grooves. I actually like the one with the fingergrooves better.

I bought this 19 in the early 80's used and has never not gone bang so I never had a reason to sell or trade it.

I really don't keep up much on Glocks, although I have a couple, but is there truly something good about the 2nd Gen or do some people just not like the finger grooves?

It's far from being my most accurate gun but for home defense I have no worries about it doing it's job.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My persoanl carry is a second gen G23. Great gun. I bought in new yeas ago and it's never let me down. It does tend to snore louder as it ages though.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I like the 2nd Gen Glocks, but I don't think they are "especially special." I just prefer the lack of finger grooves, and don't need the 3rd Gen rails to hang things off the gun.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

For some folks, it's just personal taste; for others, it's a "hand fit" issue. If you have large hands or fingers, or small hands, the grooves may not line-up the way you want. I owned several first- and second-generation Glocks and used/enjoyed them just fine; until the first time I shot a finger-grooved third gen gun. It didn't seem to require such a firm grip to control, especially when my hand was sweaty or cold, so I was immediately sold on it. I eventually converted to all gen3 Glocks and got rid of my old ones. But I know WAY too many people who do some truly fine shootin' with older glocks to tell anyone that the new ones are the only way to go.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I've owned several Glocks over the years and am presently looking hard for a "non-finger groove" G23. My hands are not necessarily huge but they are large and my fingers do not like the grooves. I've had a G19 with and a G19 without the grooves and my hand loves the "straight" face of the grip. The function on both was exactly the same. The grooves felt much better on my G20 and G21 but still not as good as those without them. I personally like the light rail so I can hang a light off the end. Works great when I hear noises out here in the sticks at night.:smt028


----------

